# Vox AC30CC Modifications



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey All,

Forgive me if this has been discussed before, but is there a really good amp tech in the GTA that does modifications on th Vox AC30CC? 

You'll have to excuse my ignorance on the technical end of things, because I don't really know what I am talking about (but I know what I hear). I am not sure of the exact modifications, but there is a fellow on The Gear Page (Lyle Caldwell) who specializes in Vox AC30CC mods (unfortunately he is in Memphis). He has some audio clips of a stock AC30CC & his modded version. The difference is remarkable.

Here is where I am a bit stupid. I don't know the exact mods he did. He basically gets the new AC30s as close to old JMI specs as possible. He changes caps, transformers etc. 

Anyway, does anyone know a really good amp tech in the GTA where I could get this done? How much (ballpark) does something like this cost? Thanks


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm sure any qualified amp tech could do the mods. As far as i know there are 2 guys that are well known for the JMI spec mods, Don Butler and Lyle as you mentioned. Both located in the States. I cant speak for Don but i've dealt with Lyle for a few pedals. Lyle does quality work, unfortunately he's having some current issues with keeping up with orders. To give you an idea of the mods he does, here is the breakdown:

mod fee: $550
power scaling: $300 extra

That combined with shipping to and from...the price really adds up. I'm sure someone locally must have experience modding these amps? What about Wild Bill? I've not had the pleasure to have done any business with him, but i hear nothing but great things.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow. That is pretty pricey. Almost the price I paid for the amp. Is Wild Bill a member on the site? Where is he located?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Vox71 said:


> Wow. That is pretty pricey. Almost the price I paid for the amp. Is Wild Bill a member on the site? Where is he located?


Wild Bill is in Stoney Creek. He prefers that you email him, rather than sending him a PM.

[email protected]

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, Dave. I think I may contact him. Have you had work done by him? What is his turn around time?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Vox71 said:


> Thanks, Dave. I think I may contact him. Have you had work done by him? What is his turn around time?


I have not had Wild Bill do any work for me, but when I read his posts I get the feeling that he is the kind of guy that I would want to take my amps to for repair. He has responded, in great detail, to my simple electronics questions. He has my type of sense of humour, has been in the business for many years and is well respected in this forum (along with several other techs). Read some of his posts.

I have no idea as to his turn around time. 

Dave


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, man


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Vox71 said:


> Wow. That is pretty pricey. Almost the price I paid for the amp. Is Wild Bill a member on the site? Where is he located?


yeah real pricey, especially when you factor in shipping both ways. I've heard about the treble cap mod, which seems to be a very simple mod that can be done with little to no cost. I'd personally try the small mods ie. Speaker upgrade, tubes, etc before i dropped the cash on a mod to JMI specs.

amp new - 1100
mod in CDN$ - 680
shipping - probably over a 100 each way - $200

Starts to really add up. For that amount you could probably pick up a used JMI AC30 for a bit more...ok well alot "bit" more.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, the tubes are already upgraded and I am not changing the speakers out. It already has two Celestion Blue Alnicos. The price of the amp new is over $2000 (it is the AC30CC2x----Blue Alnicos). I bought it used for $1100. To be really honest, I really love the sound of the amp right now. I just figured if mods could make it sound that much better than it can only be a good thing.


----------



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

The biggest and supposedly the most dramatic mod, moneywise and tonewise, is the replacement of the output and power transformer and choke with Mercury Magnetics transformers. That alone would be the lions share of the mod bill.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a lyle cadwell modded AC30 cc2 I'll be selling soon, keep your eye on the buy/sell forum


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey, bolero

I am actually buying a AC30 CC2x off a fellow on the 23rd (he returns from Florida that day).


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*"...We don't get fooled again!"*

Vox71 had sent me an email. I thought I'd post my answer here. He was talking about how some "internet mod 'gurus' insist on selling and using "quality" (meaning EXPENSIVE!) parts.

*Alfie, there's a lot of non-technical mojo talk out there about "cheap components". Much of it has leaked over from the audiophile world, where most users couldn't put a plug on a lamp themselves but spout absolute dead wrong garbage about technical details. Anyone who has actually read an electronics book or two knows they are BS'ing both others and themselves.

To a non-technical person, it's hard to understand what makes a good part and what makes a poor one. Even more, what makes a part's characteristics important to circuit function and what is just trivial or non-existent.

Most folks find studying hard! Sadly, many have found an easier way to rate the importance of a part. They think its all about how much it cost!

There are sites that will sell an audiophile a power cord for $1000, claiming it will make a difference to his total sound! There are coupling caps selling for $50 a piece, claiming huge sonic improvements!

For the most part, it's all crap! Worse yet, even for those few items where it might make a difference, why on earth would a guitar player want such parts in his guitar amp? A guitar amp is SUPPOSED to have distortion! That's what it's all about! Otherwise, we should all plug our guitars into our home stereo!

If we did, we'd never have a hope in heck of sounding like Eddie Van Halen! Liona Boyd, maybe!

Sure puts a lot of money in someone's pocket for selling those parts, though. 

If you want an amp to sound much different you really have to change parts values and perhaps the actual circuit. Of course, as I said, that requires studying some books and learning how to do that properly. For too many folks, that's just too much effort! Much easier to learn some mojo and take advantage of some poor soul's ignorance. The crazy thing is that the more you charge him the more he thinks he got good value! It must be good if it cost so much, right?:smile:

Don't get sucked in!*

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Balou (Apr 1, 2008)

You are so wright Wild Bill... Like any hobbyist i do some repair and one time a guy ask me to replace an old cap that was crack by the time by an other cap with the same older characteristic and age. I said OK but no warrenty on the job. I don't know but there are some folk who are crazy about tone or what ever. Anyway i'd charge him for his dream and for my pocket only.9kkhhd


----------

